
Web sauce: A chrome extension for adding custom CSS and JS - sslnx
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/web-sauce/iacoggchaaaanpjfhagogdknegeadbnp
======
Piskvorrr
How is this different from TamperMonkey (
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgffkkebhmkfjojejmpbldmpobfkfo?hl=cs)
)?

~~~
sslnx
TamperMonkey is more advanced in terms of scripting but it lacks custom CSS
and pattern matching for hostnames.

~~~
Piskvorrr
1\. No.
[https://somethingididnotknow.wordpress.com/2013/07/01/change...](https://somethingididnotknow.wordpress.com/2013/07/01/change-
page-styles-with-greasemonkeytampermonkey/) 2\. No.
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/17228991/19746](http://stackoverflow.com/a/17228991/19746)

~~~
sslnx
Adding style through JS is a workaround (pretty inconvenient one). It's not a
feature.

